# Is automerge down?



## Stitch (Aug 8, 2007)

On two seperate occassions this week I have posted successive comments that have not automerged. 

I'm not a contributor...yet, so I don't see how it could happen. 

Has anyone noticed the forum doesn't crash as often now Chris is gone? 








Joking.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think so.

Nope.


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2007)

Seems to be working... Post a link to the thread that didn't automerge.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/34231-xl-vs-xiphos-2.html

If it doesnt show as an automerge I'm not sure, but I have a screenshot too, if that helps...


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/34231-xl-vs-xiphos-2.html
> 
> If it doesnt show as an automerge I'm not sure, but I have a screenshot too, if that helps...



I see a double post... I'll look into it for you.


----------

